# Finally got there!!! PUPO.............. ;D



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Had my FET yesterday, so am officially PUPO. Cripes, I'm a bag or nerves.........lol  Hardly got a wink of sleep last night, knowing that those precious things are on board. Hoping to get some sleep tonight, else I'll be a vegetable by OTD,lol.

Take care all

Dawn xx


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed that its going to be a BFP!!!  When is OTD??


Amanda


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

OTD is 6th Sept........... seems like ages but its not really.


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck keeping everything crossed for you!   xxxxx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

oooh good luck hope you get sleep before OTD
xx


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Well done.

Keeping fingers and toes crossed that the PUPO turns into a wonderful BFP.

Hope that you can get some sleep.
Carolyn xxx


----------



## mummy22girls (Jan 17, 2007)

good luck hunnie xxxxxxx


----------

